# Two nice bass



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Although not from a kayak thought everyone would like to see this pair :lol:


----------



## Mattdogger (Feb 2, 2006)

Now that's canned fish!! Struth! :shock:


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

I can't seem to see any fish in that photo Dodge. :wink: I'll have another look at it though as I may see them if I concentrate hard enough.


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

certainly is a lovely pair :wink:


----------



## outerlimit (Sep 2, 2005)

Ah yes, another couple of good Bass caught using _*soft plastics*_ by the looks of things :shock:

Hey Dodge, I hope she read your article "Skin cancer - a personal experience warning"


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Yes... they are both certainly in very good condition! 

Cheers all Andybear :shock:


----------



## Shoey (Aug 30, 2005)

I think ive just found my new avatar!


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

I want to moun... ahhhh see them mounted :twisted:


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Oh my !!!


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Oh my !!!


----------



## fishtales (May 7, 2006)

I bet she wouldn't need no pdf if she happened to fall in. :shock:

Chris


----------



## fishinswing (May 15, 2006)

Oh my !!! Oh what a beautiful pair of errrhhhh bass you have there. :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

Dodge

Do you have a picture of when they were released  oh my.

 fishing Russ


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

holy airbags batman!! :shock:

dodge, are they 'large mouth' bass by any chance?

I can see that both fish do have their mouths open.. and are probably thinking to themselves 'just as well we have large mouths, we're gonna need them to fit around those!" :roll: :wink:


----------



## outerlimit (Sep 2, 2005)

Beats the hell out of being kissed by Rexy!!!


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Would that constitute a high brace?


----------



## Yak n Jack (Jul 19, 2006)

Well ! Kiss my bass!!


----------



## Yak n Jack (Jul 19, 2006)

Well ! Kiss my bass!!


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

Gee Richo, when I received that photo by e-mail a few years ago she hadn't been 'photoshop' dressed to be presentable enough for a fine upstanding forum like this.

The pic was sent to me with a letter. I have been wanting to post this letter on the forum for some time but my version of that pic is a little too "bare-faced' to use here. Now that everyone has seen the pic I hope you'll enjoy the following accompanying letter.

_I recently met a new fishing buddy named Sam. Sam loves to fish as much as I do. The wife has never met Sam and always feels that I spend too much time fishing. The other day I took a picture of Sam holding up two nice fish that we caught at the local lake. I showed the picture to the wife. Now the wife says that I can't go fishing with Sam anymore and wants me to sell the boat. Guess the wife doesn't like me enjoying myself with my fishing buddy! Maybe it's because Sam is a better at fishing than her, I don't know. What would you do? Tell the wife to forget it and continue fishing with Sam, OR Quit fishing and sell the boat? Please help me out here. Have a look at the fish we caught. _


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

hmmm interesting concept :shock:


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Daveyak said:


> Gee Richo, when I received that photo by e-mail a few years ago she hadn't been 'photoshop' dressed to be presentable enough for a fine upstanding forum like this.


Yes I got that email Dave, with the pic as posted above, and being partially clad, figured all anglers should display their catch to benefit others.

Had she arrived as your one did, she would have only gone to perve mates by email :lol:


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Yes, I think I saw the original too. :shock: :shock: I think momentarily, I have been touched by an evil and scumbunculous sin for having such a flashback.   (nice eh?) :lol:


----------



## milansek (Apr 20, 2006)

I WONDER WHAT KIND OF PLASTICS WERE USED TO GET THEM


----------

